# [SOLVED] Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.



## Lethorio

Hi all.

Tried to boot up my computer this morning and was given the message: 'Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.'

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: StartupRepairOffline
Problem Signature 01: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 02: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 03: unknown
Problem Signature 04: 21200400
Problem Signature 05: AutoFailover
Problem Signature 06: 13
Problem Signature 07: CorruptFile
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

I'm running Windows 7 Professional, installed onto a Crucial M4 SSD. 
It won't let me boot in safe mode, and gives the same message. 
I have no system restore points.
chkdsk /r doesn't work in command prompt and comes up with: 'The type of the file system is NTFS. Cannot lock current drive. Windows cannot run disk checking on this volume because it is write protected.

Would anyone be able to help me resolve this? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Hello,



Lethorio said:


> ...chkdsk /r doesn't work in command prompt and comes up with: 'The type of the file system is NTFS. Cannot lock current drive. Windows cannot run disk checking on this volume because it is write protected...


Try *chkdsk c: /r /x* (/x forces dismount of the drive).

If the chkdsk scan runs but does not fix the issue, then please go back to the Command Prompt and enter *sfc /scannow*. Reboot once finished to see if it has fixed your issue.


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



Stephen Bowles said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please go back to the Command Prompt and enter *sfc /scannow*. Reboot once finished to see if it has fixed your issue.


'Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.'

Then it popped up with:
'There is a system repair pending which requires a reboot to complete. Restart Windows and run sfc again.'

I rebooted and tried again, but it came up with the same message.

chkdsk c: /r /x reeled off a load of information. Would it help if I typed it all here?


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



Lethorio said:


> ...chkdsk c: /r /x reeled off a load of information. Would it help if I typed it all here?


Unfortunately, yes please, as it should help.


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



Stephen Bowles said:


> Unfortunately, yes please, as it should help.





Code:


The type of the file system is NTFS
Volume label is System Reserved.

CHKDSK is verifying files <stage 1 of 5>...
256 file records processed.
File verification completed.
0 large file records processed.
0 bad file records processed.
0 EA records processed.
0 reparse records processed.
CHKDSK is verifying indexes <stage 2 of 5>...
328 index entries processed.
Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.
0 unindexed files recovered.
CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors <stage 3 of 5>...
256 file SDs/SIDs processed.
Security descriptor verification completed.
37 data files processed.
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
1110416 USN bytes processed.
Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data <stage 4 of 5>...
240 files processe.
File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space <stage 5 of 5>...
19100 free clusters processed.
Free space verification is complete.
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems.

102399 KB total disk space.
21976 KB in 44 files.
20 KB in 38 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
4003 KB in use by the system.
2048 KB occupied by the log file.
76400 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
25599 total allocation units on disk.
19100 allocation units available on the disk.
Failed the transfer logged messages to the event log with status 50.



sfc /scannow produces the same result as before when attempted after chkdsk c: /r /x

Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

It doesn't look like *chkdsk* found anything problematic.

What happens when you attempt to boot to normal mode? 

Can you mash the *f8* key when the PC starts the boot process, if a black screen with white lettering comes up select "*Disable automatic restart on system failure*".

If you are unable to get to this point we will want to test your hardware.

Please report back once you have tried this!:smile:


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> What happens when you attempt to boot to normal mode?
> 
> Can you mash the *f8* key when the PC starts the boot process, if a black screen with white lettering comes up select "*Disable automatic restart on system failure*".
> 
> If you are unable to get to this point we will want to test your hardware.
> 
> Please report back once you have tried this!:smile:


I can get the Advanced Boot Options menu, yeah. Hitting 'Disable automatic restart on system failure' doesn't seem to make any difference, as I get taken to the same menu as I would if I booted normally. Booting normally brings me to a screen that says 'Startup Repair - Windows cannot repair this computer automatically', and then gives me the option to either send information about the problem to Windows or don't send, then shuts down the computer.


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Hi,

Please go back to the command prompt and try *sfc /scannow /OFFBOOTDIR=c:\ /OFFWINDIR=c:\windows*


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



Stephen Bowles said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please go back to the command prompt and try *sfc /scannow /OFFBOOTDIR=C:\ /OFFWINDIR=C:\Windows*


'Windows Resource Protection could not start the repair service.'


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

In the Command Prompt, please enter and share the output from the following two commands:

*DISKPART* then *list volume*.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

OK, sounds like you may have a corruption in the registry or possibly some issues with the HDD. As it doesn't look like the PC is BSODing or anything.

Please see this info provided by *Jenae* from the thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/unable-to-boot-762697.html



jenae said:


> Hi, you might be lucky and the registry backup's might work you will need a copy of the Vista OS dvd and boot from it, may have to access BIOS and set first boot device to cd rom.
> 
> • Boot from Vista DVD
> • Get in to WINRE (repair your computer) option.
> • Open command prompt
> • Enter the following commands to fix the issue.
> We need to determine what OS the RE assigned a drive letter to (not always C) so at the x sources prompt type:- bcdedit |find “osdevice” press enter (use the returned OS drive letter in the following cmds (assume C.
> 
> NOTE:- Do not retype C:\windows\system32\ if that is the prompt just the rest of the cmd (config, config> ren default default old....etc)
> 
> C:
> cd windows\system32\config
> C:\windows\system32\config>ren default default.old
> C:\windows\system32\config>ren sam sam.old
> C:\windows\system32\config>ren security security.old
> C:\windows\system32\config>ren software software.old
> C:\windows\system32\config>ren system system.old
> 
> C:\windows\system32\config>cd regback
> 
> C:\windows\system32\config\regback>copy default c:\windows\system32\config
> C:\windows\system32\config\regback>copy sam c:\windows\system32\config
> C:\windows\system32\config\regback>copy security c:\windows\system32\config
> C:\windows\system32\config\regback>copy software c:\windows\system32\config
> C:\windows\system32\config\regback>copy system c:\windows\system32\config
> 
> Try to restart into normal mode, let us know how you get on.


You will need a bootable OS disk (ie. Windows 7/ Vista) - preferably the same OS that you are currently running.


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



Stephen Bowles said:


> In the Command Prompt, please enter and share the output from the following two commands:
> 
> *DISKPART* then *list volume*.


DISKPART gives:
Microsoft DiskPart version 6.1.7600
Copyright (C) 1999-2008 Microsoft Corporation.
On computer: MININT-S1KBR29

list volume gives:

Volume Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
Volume 0 F DVD-ROM 0 B No Media
Volume 1 C System Rese NTFS Partition 100MB Healthy
Volume 2 E SSD NTFS Partition 59GB Healthy
Volume 3 D HD NTFS Partition 1863GB Healthy


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



Lethorio said:


> DISKPART gives:
> Microsoft DiskPart version 6.1.7600
> Copyright (C) 1999-2008 Microsoft Corporation.
> On computer: MININT-S1KBR29
> 
> list volume gives:
> 
> Volume Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
> Volume 0 F DVD-ROM 0 B No Media
> Volume 1 C System Rese NTFS Partition 100MB Healthy
> Volume 2 E SSD NTFS Partition 59GB Healthy
> Volume 3 D HD NTFS Partition 1863GB Healthy


Ah, thank you. Is drive E the one you installed the Operating System on? If so, please run the previous command but changing the drive letters:

*sfc /scannow /OFFBOOTDIR=E:\ /OFFWINDIR=E:\Windows*

Please let us know if the O/S drive is E or D. If it is normally C when you are using your computer, that's fine, the letters have been changed around in this environment.


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



Stephen Bowles said:


> Ah, thank you. Is drive E the one you installed the Operating System on? If so, please run the previous command but changing the drive letters:
> 
> *sfc /scannow /OFFBOOTDIR=E:\ /OFFWINDIR=E:\Windows*
> 
> Please let us know if the O/S drive is E or D.


The OS is on the SSD, yeah. It's normally the C: drive, and my HD is E:.

sfc /scannow /OFFBOOTDIR=E:\ /OFFWINDIR=E:\Windows gave a bunch of options, so it seems like it's done something.


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Sorry, but what do you mean by a list of options? If the scan has run successfully, it should say "Beginning system scan" and should finish with output of the scan?


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



Stephen Bowles said:


> Sorry, but what do you mean by a list of options? If the scan has run successfully, it should say "Beginning system scan" and should finish with output of the scan?


It popped up with:

Microsoft DiskPart version 6.1.7600

ACTIVE
ADD
ASSIGN
ATTIRUBTES
ATTACH
AUTOMOUNT
BREAK
CLEAN
COMPACT
CONVERT
CREATE
DELETE
DETAIL
DETACH
EXIT
EXTEND
EXPAND
FILESYSTEM
FORMAT
GPT
HELP
IMPORT
INACTIVE
LIST
MERGE
ONLINE
OFFLINE
RECOVER
REM
REMOVE
REPAIR
RESCAN
RETAIN
SAN
SELECT
SETID
SHRINK
UNIQUEID


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Sorry! My fault, you are still within DISKPART.

Please enter *exit* then the previous sfc command.


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



Stephen Bowles said:


> Sorry! My fault, you are still within DISKPART.
> 
> Please enter *exit* then the previous sfc command.


'Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.'

'Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation'.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> OK, sounds like you may have a corruption in the registry or possibly some issues with the HDD. As it doesn't look like the PC is BSODing or anything.
> 
> Please see this info provided by *Jenae* from the thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/unable-to-boot-762697.html
> 
> 
> 
> You will need a bootable OS disk (ie. Windows 7/ Vista) - preferably the same OS that you are currently running.


Lethorio please see my post about rolling back your registry hives above with the steps provided by *Jenae*, it doesn't sound like this is an issue with system files, and if it is we can verify another way. The above steps are essentially a manual system restore.


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

That's unfortunate.

Definitely take a look at what ganjeii suggests, as it has a good chance of fixing the issue.

However, it might be an idea to run chkdsk again, but this time, with the drive letter changed and using the /f flag instead of /r *chkdsk e: /f /x*.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

SSDs automatically re-map worn bits using leveling technology. *Chkdsk* is not recommended for Solid state drives.


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> Lethorio please see my post about rolling back your registry hives above with the steps provided by *Jenae*, it doesn't sound like this is an issue with system files, and if it is we can verify another way. The above steps are essentially a manual system restore.


Sorry, I missed your post. I'm not sure where my OS disk is, as we recently had a 'sort out' of the house (aka everything has been moved elsewhere and I have no idea where to find it anymore).


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

can you access a *cmd* prompt from "Automatic Startup Repair"?


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> can you access a *cmd* prompt from "Automatic Startup Repair"?


Would that be 'Safe Mode with Command Prompt'?


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

no, when it boots to startup repair, after it finishes and says that it can't repair the issues, select the "*View advanced options for system recovery and support*" link.










The link should bring you to a screen that looks like this:









This should allow you to load a command prompt. If you can get there, follow the steps to roll back the registry.


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Yeah, I can get to the cmd through that. The steps really don't seem to be working though.

*bcdedit \find "osdevice"* doesn't seem to return anything.
*bcdedit* on its own gives some information back. Would you like me to type it for you? Thanks.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Thats ok, don't worry about typing the bcdedit stuff. We have identified your OS partition as *E:* so please just use *E:* in place of the *C:\* that is referenced in the fix provided by *Jenae*.


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> Thats ok, don't worry about typing the bcdedit stuff. We have identified your OS partition as *E:* so please just use *E:* in place of the *C:\* that is referenced in the fix provided by *Jenae*.


Okay, so this is what I've done:



Code:


E:
cd windows\system32\config
E:\windows\system32\config>ren default default.old
E:\windows\system32\config>ren sam sam.old
E:\windows\system32\config>ren security security.old
E:\windows\system32\config>ren software software.old
E:\windows\system32\config>ren system system.old

E:\windows\system32\config>cd regback

E:\windows\system32\config\regback>copy default E:\windows\system32\config
E:\windows\system32\config\regback>copy sam E:\windows\system32\config
E:\windows\system32\config\regback>copy security E:\windows\system32\config
E:\windows\system32\config\regback>copy software E:\windows\system32\config
E:\windows\system32\config\regback>copy system E:\windows\system32\config

I tried rebooting and I'm brought to the same screen, so it doesn't appear to have fixed anything.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Please enter the following commands into command line:

1. *bootrec /fixboot*
2. *bootrec /fixmbr*
3. *bootrec /rebuildBCD* (If this option detects Windows installations as asks to "add them to boot list" enter "*y*"

The screen should look similar to below:










Restart the machine and try to boot to Windows.


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> Please enter the following commands into command line:
> 
> 1. *bootrec /fixboot*
> 2. *bootrec /fixmbr*
> 3. *bootrec /rebuildBCD* (If this option detects Windows installations as asks to "add them to boot list" enter "*y*"
> 
> The screen should look similar to below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restart the machine and try to boot to Windows.


After *bootrec /rebuildBCD*, mine says:

Scanning all disks for Windows installations.
Please wait, since this may take a while...
Successfully scanned Windows installations.
Total identified Windows installations: 0
The operation completed successfully.


Rebooting gave the same screen as before.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Ok lets try this, at a command prompt enter the following:

1. *E:*
2. *dir*

do you see a folder named "Boot"?

If not try:

1. *C:*
2. *dir*


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> Ok lets try this, at a command prompt enter the following:
> 
> 1. *E:*
> 2. *dir*
> 
> do you see a folder named "Boot"?


E:\>dir
Volume in drive E is SSD
Volume Serial Number is 8C8C-E11C
Directory of E:\
06/10/2012 02:06AM 56,418 aaw7boot.log
12/21/2012 08:40 AM <DIR> Crash
09/06/2011 06:09 AM <DIR> Intel
10/13/2012 12:11 PM <DIR> PerfLogs
09/06/2011 12:09 PM <DIR> Program Files
12/16/2013 05:22 AM <DIR> Program Files (x86)
09/06/2011 06:13 AM <DIR> RaidTool
09/06/2011 06:10 AM <DIR> 2,140 RHDSetup.log
01/22/2012 01:39 PM 7,954 shared.log
09/06/2011 06:03 AM <DIR> Users
12/22/2013 04:42 AM <DIR> Windows

3 Files(s) 66,512 bytes
8 Dir(s) 2,473,840,640 bytes free


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Ok, I don't see the boot folder, try the same for *C:*

1. *C:*
2. *dir*


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> Ok, I don't see the boot folder, try the same for *C:*
> 
> 1. *C:*
> 2. *dir*


Volume in drive C is System Reserved
Volume Serial Number is BC86-2382
Directory of C:\
File Not Found


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Hmmm ok last one to try is D: enter.

1. *D:*
2. *dir*

We are trying to locate the boot folder containing your BCD file. Once we find that we can re-name it to bcd.old and rebuild it with *bootrec /rebuildBCD*


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> Hmmm ok last one to try is D: enter.
> 
> 1. *D:*
> 2. *dir*
> 
> We are trying to locate the boot folder containing your BCD file. Once we find that we can re-name it to bcd.old and rebuild it with *bootrec /rebuildBCD*


That brought up a lot of stuff. I think most of this stuff are things on my hard drive rather than my SSD. What would the boot folder be called?


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

the folder is named "boot"


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Nope, it doesn't seem to be there.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

:facepalm: ok try this command:

*bcdboot e:\windows*

-reboot, cross fingers and post results. opcorn:


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Ok, now when I boot, I get a black screen saying:

Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:

1. Insert your Windows installation disc and restart your computer.
2. Choose your language settings, and then click "Next."
3. Click "Repair your computer."

If you do not have this disc, contact your system administrator or computer manufacturer for assistance.

File: \windows\System32\Drivers\aswVmm.sys
Status: 0xc0000221
Info: Windows failed to load because a critical system river is missing, or corrupt.


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

I have avast antivirus and updated it yesterday. After searching *\windows\System32\Drivers\aswVmm.sys* on Google, it seems it may have had something to do with the crashes I'm having. Is this a possibility?


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

aha! Yes the AV update seems to be the cause, I have seem this happen with Avast/ AVG before.

From a command prompt type: *regedit*

does this pull up the registry editor?


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> aha! Yes the AV update seems to be the cause, I have seem this happen with Avast/ AVG before.
> 
> From a command prompt type: *regedit*.
> 
> does this pull up the registry editor?


I don't seem to be able to get to the screen I had before, as it just boots to that black screen now.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

try mashing *f8* on startup to get to the "launch startup repair" option. If that doesn't work, you may have to physically power off your PC with the power button a couple times until you get the launch startup repair option.


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Mashing F8 brings me to Advanced Boot Options. I can't see anything resembling startup repair.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> you may have to physically power off your PC with the power button a couple times, power back on until you get the launch startup repair option.


Also after mashing *f8* check the options that it brings up for "*Repair My Computer*" if you see it, select this option.


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> Also after mashing *f8* check the options that it brings up for "*Repair My Computer*" if you see it, select this option.


I've restarted at least 15 times now with no difference. Mashing F8 first gives me my BIOS options, I close those, keep mashing F8 and it gives me the Advanced Boot Options.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

If you don't see the "Repair my computer" option unfortunately to go any further we will need a Windows OS disk.


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> If you don't see the "Repair my computer" option unfortunately to go any further we will need a Windows OS disk.


I've found my Windows 7 OS disc. What do we do next?


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

We need to get back to *cmd prompt*. Boot to the disk (mash *f8* on startup to access boot menu) and on the screen where is says to "_Install_" please select "_Repair your computer_" link in the bottom left hand corner.










Once you are in cmd prompt, enter: *regedit*

This should open the "registry editor" please post back and let me know if this works.


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> We need to get back to *cmd prompt*. Boot to the disk (mash *f8* on startup to access boot menu) and on the screen where is says to "_Install_" please select "_Repair your computer_" link in the bottom left hand corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you are in cmd prompt, enter: *regedit*
> 
> This should open the "registry editor" please post back and let me know if this works.


It worked. I'm in the Registry Editor menu now.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Ok we are going to remove instances for the Avast driver.

*NOTE:* Editing the registry can cause permanent damage to the OS (we are at this point unable to boot to Windows anyways). Be very careful and take your time while adding/removing entries.

-You should backup registry keys before editing them (right click on a key and click _export_ > then select the location and save name for each exported key. *You should export them all to one area*



1. Press *Ctrl + F* (open _find_)
2. Type *aswVmm.sys* and press enter
3. When it brings you to a *key* (folders in the left hand pane) or *value* (entries within the folder that appear in the right hand pane) containing _aswVmm.sys_ delete it. You may have to delete multiple entries.

*press "f3" to cycle the find feature forward to continue searching*

Once this is done restart the PC and post results. 

*If you have any questions at all on this please do not hesitate to ask, the registry is very sensitive.*


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

When I search for *aswVmm.sys*, it says 'Finished searching through the registry.' and doesn't return anything.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

try searching for *avast *and export/ remove keys relating to it


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> try searching for *avast *and export/ remove keys relating to it


'Finished searching through the registry.'

Nothing returned again.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Can you ensure that your registry hives are mounted?

1. In *regedit* select the _HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE_ key > click _File_ > _Load Hive_

2. Navigate to c:\windows\system32\config 

3. Select "system" and click *Open*

4. Name this key *SYSTEM2* when it asks and press "Ok"

5. Attempt the searches again.


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> Can you ensure that your registry hives are mounted?
> 
> 1. In *regedit* select the _HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE_ key > click _File_ > _Load Hive_
> 
> 2. Navigate to c:\windows\system32\config
> 
> 3. Select "system" and click *Open*
> 
> 4. Name this key *SYSTEM2* when it asks and press "Ok"
> 
> 5. Attempt the searches again.


Avast now appears in my results. These are the files I have:

(Default) REG_SZ (value not set)
Capabilities REG_DWOD 0x00000000 (0)
Class REG_SZ LegacyDriver
ClassGUID REG_SZ {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-000F8753ED1
ConfigFlags REG_DWORD 0x0000000 (0)
DeviceDesc REG_SZ avast! Network Shield Support
Legacy REG_DWORD 0x0000001 (1)
Service REG_SZ aswTdi


----------



## satrow

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Avast Free user here, updated to the latest version yesterday, *aswVmm.sys* isn't in my Registry but *Avast* certainly is, many hits.

Would an offline Windows be on C:?


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

C:\ is only 100mb


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



Lethorio said:


> Avast now appears in my results. These are the files I have:
> 
> (Default) REG_SZ (value not set)
> Capabilities REG_DWOD 0x00000000 (0)
> Class REG_SZ LegacyDriver
> ClassGUID REG_SZ {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-000F8753ED1
> ConfigFlags REG_DWORD 0x0000000 (0)
> DeviceDesc REG_SZ avast! Network Shield Support
> Legacy REG_DWORD 0x0000001 (1)
> Service REG_SZ aswTdi


When you are searching are you ensuring that the entire "Computer" tree is highlighted?


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> C:\ is only 100mb


Updated my previous post, if you didn't see. I forgot to add in SYSTEM2 initially.


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> When you are searching are you ensuring that the entire "Computer" tree is highlighted?


Yep. I get those 8 results from my previous post.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

You can remove these Avast entries


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

All of them?


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> Can you ensure that your registry hives are mounted?
> 
> 1. In *regedit* select the _HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE_ key > click _File_ > _Load Hive_
> 
> 2. Navigate to c:\windows\system32\config
> 
> 3. Select "system" and click *Open*
> 
> 4. Name this key *SYSTEM2* when it asks and press "Ok"
> 
> 5. Attempt the searches again.


You can also repeat these steps for the _SOFTWARE_ hive


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> You can also repeat these steps for the _SOFTWARE_ hive


Did that, named it SOFTWARE2. When I highlight Computer and Ctrl + F for avast now, I only get two entries:

(Default) REG_SZ avastconfigfile
Content Type REG_SZ application/avast-config

I didn't delete the previous entries.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



Lethorio said:


> All of them?


If they are entries related to Avast, export the key to a location like _E:\<user folder>\desktop_ so you have a backup (keys are the folders in left hand pane of regedit) and then delete the key that contains the entry. 

*Be sure not to delete the entire tree just the one folder containing the avast entries.
*


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



Lethorio said:


> Did that, named it SOFTWARE2. When I highlight Computer and Ctrl + F for avast now, I only get two entries:
> 
> (Default) REG_SZ avastconfigfile
> Content Type REG_SZ application/avast-config
> 
> I didn't delete the previous entries.


Kill the key(s) containing those values as well


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



satrow said:


> Avast Free user here, updated to the latest version yesterday, *aswVmm.sys* isn't in my Registry but *Avast* certainly is, many hits.
> 
> Would an offline Windows be on C:?


Just out of curiosity, *satrow *did point out something good. I remember now that your OS was showing to be on E:\ 

-When you go to load a hive are you seeing a drive E:\ as well (as opposed to C:\)?


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Oh, when I press F3, I get a load more avast entries. Should I just delete everything relating to avast?


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> Just out of curiosity, *satrow *did point out something good. I remember now that your OS was showing to be on E:\
> 
> -When you go to load a hive are you seeing a drive E:\ as well (as opposed to C:\)?


Yeah, I see:
SSD (E
HD (D
System Reserved (C


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

ok more work haha.. crap... ( might I add you are doing very well as this is quite a complex repair)

1. Select the hives (one by one) that you have labeled with a "*2*" after them and unload them by clicking "_File_" > "_Unload Hive_"

2. Repeat the "Load Hive" steps for the SYSTEM and SOFTWARE hives located in *E:\windows\system32\config* (you should be a pro by now).

3. Again, search for the entries that we have been looking for, and export them before removing deleting the key(s)


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> ok more work haha.. crap... ( might I add you are doing very well as this is quite a complex repair)
> 
> 1. Select the hives (one by one) that you have labeled with a "*2*" after them and unload them by clicking "_File_" > "_Unload Hive_"
> 
> 2. Repeat the "Load Hive" steps for the SYSTEM and SOFTWARE hives located in *E:\windows\system32\config* (you should be a pro by now).


All done.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



Lethorio said:


> Hmm, I don't see SYSTEM2 or SOFTWARE2 in the config folder.


In regedit you should see *SYSTEM2 *& *SOFTWARE2 *under "*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE*"


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Ok, both SYSTEM2 and SOFTWARE2 are loaded now under E:\Windows\System32\config


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Ok do the search again for the .sys file and avast and export and remove any keys relating to them


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> Ok do the search again for the .sys file and avast and export and remove any keys relating to them


It's not finding anything relating to *aswVmm.sys*. but I've deleted everything relating to avast.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Ok restart your PC and see what happens


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> Ok restart your PC and see what happens


Getting the same black screen as before.

File: \windows\System32\Drivers\aswVmm.sys

I rebooted using the CD again, and now Startup Repair says: 'Startup Repair could not detect a problem'. It still won't boot properly, though.

If I go through Load Hive and browse my Drivers folder under System32 in the E: drive, I can see the *aswVmm.sys* file. It was created on 18th March 2013 and last modified yesterday at 4:42pm, which sounds about the same time as when I installed the Avast update. Could I not just delete it through here?


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Ok there are 2 more areas we need to clean/ Boot back into cmd prompt. Enter the following *del E:\Windows\system32\drivers\avw*.**

-We are also going to have to delete the avast program folders

to identify the names Type: 
1. *cd e:\Program Files*
2. *dir* (post the exact name of the any folders pertaining to Avast (should be "Avast!")

3. *cd e:\programdata*
4. *dir* (also check for entries relating to Avast- please post back with results)


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> Ok there are 2 more areas we need to clean/ Boot back into cmd prompt. Enter the following *del E:\Windows\system32\drivers\avw*.**
> 
> -We are also going to have to delete the avast program folders
> 
> to identify the names Type:
> 1. *cd e:\Program Files*
> 2. *dir* (post the exact name of the any folders pertaining to Avast (should be "Avast!")
> 
> 3. *cd e:\programdata*
> 4. *dir* (also check for entries relating to Avast- please post back with results)


*del E:\Windows\system32\drivers\avw*.** returns:
Could Not Find E:\windows\system32\drivers\avw*.*

cd e:\Program Files>dir gave: AVAST Software
cd e:\programdata gave: AVAST Software


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

can you do:

1. *cd E:\Windows\system32\drivers*
2. *dir* (confirm that the _aswVmm.sys_ file doesn't exist)

-if this file exists user command : *del aswVmm.sys*

*Delete Avast entries*

Enter:
1. *cd E:\program files\AVAST Software*
2. *del *.**
3. *cd E:\programdata\AVAST Software*
4. *del *.**

Reboot and cross fingers


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> can you do:
> 
> 1. *cd E:\Windows\system32\drivers*
> 2. *dir* (confirm that the _aswVmm.sys_ file doesn't exist)
> 
> -if this file exists user command : *del aswVmm.sys*
> 
> *Delete Avast entries*
> 
> Enter:
> 1. *cd E:\program files\AVAST Software*
> 2. *del *.**
> 3. *cd E:\programdata\AVAST Software*
> 4. *del *.**
> 
> Reboot and cross fingers


Right, ok. We get the same black screen, but this time it says:

*File: \windows\System32\Drivers\aswRvrt.sys*


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Aha! I've fixed it. I went into \windows\System32\Drivers through Load Hive on the Registry Editor and manually deleted all files starting with asw that were modified yesterday at 4pm. It seems to have fixed it. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

can you tell me if the _aswVmm.sys_ file was present in *e:\windows\system32\drivers?*


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Thats good work. Can you verify that when you boot to Windows you do not have any further issues? (i.e internet connectivity/ opening/ running programs? I would also recommend downloading the Avast uninstall utility and running it to blow anything that we missed away!

You can try Microsoft Security Essentials (AV) It is free from Microsoft and does a good job, better than a lot of other free AVs in my opinon, and doesn't usually cause issues like this.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> can you tell me if the _aswVmm.sys_ file was present in *e:\windows\system32\drivers?*


Also please mark this thread as "solved" if you have no further issues!


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Good work.

Lethorio, consider creating a System Restore point, to make fixing similar issues easier in the future.


----------



## satrow

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*

Nice work, folks :thumb:


----------



## Lethorio

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> Thats good work. Can you verify that when you boot to Windows you do not have any further issues? (i.e internet connectivity/ opening/ running programs? I would also recommend downloading the Avast uninstall utility and running it to blow anything that we missed away!
> 
> You can try Microsoft Security Essentials (AV) It is free from Microsoft and does a good job, better than a lot of other free AVs in my opinon, and doesn't usually cause issues like this.


No issues as of yet. I tried MSE before, but had a few issues with it. I'll re-install it now and see if it it's any better. There's no way I'm ever installing avast again. Thanks again for your help.



Stephen Bowles said:


> Good work.
> 
> Lethorio, consider creating a System Restore point, to make fixing similar issues easier in the future.


Will do. Thanks for your help too.


----------



## Willish

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



ganjeii said:


> Hmmm ok last one to try is D: enter.
> 
> 1. *D:*
> 2. *dir*
> 
> We are trying to locate the boot folder containing your BCD file. Once we find that we can re-name it to bcd.old and rebuild it with *bootrec /rebuildBCD*


Hi, I am in the exact same position as this guy, don't have a Cd version of Windows though, just have a USB version, all the steps were bringing up the same problems but then On this step I typed in D: and went to Dir and I found boot folder, can you please follow on from this step for me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stephen Bowles

*Re: Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically.*



Willish said:


> Hi, I am in the exact same position as this guy, don't have a Cd version of Windows though, just have a USB version, all the steps were bringing up the same problems but then On this step I typed in D: and went to Dir and I found boot folder, can you please follow on from this step for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Willish,

Although I cannot find any specific notes around this in the rules, I would generally advise creating a new thread, perhaps with a link to this one (or others) that you have tried following for your issue. This is opposed to posting against, not only a thread marked as solved, but also an old one.

With that said...


*Wrong Boot Folder Risk*

There could be a risk that the "Boot" folder is the one on your USB drive? Worst case, accidentally modifying the USB drive may mean you'll need to re-create the bootable USB. To confirm this, I'd suggest (as suggested by ganjeii) try:

> *C:*
> *Dir*

If nothing is displayed, try (to display hidden items, such as the Boot folder):

> *Dir /Ah*

Alternatively, check the directories on D: and check for folders such as "source". If you find these, the chances are D: is the USB.


*Manually Setting the USB Drive Letter*

Try:
> *diskpart*
> *list disk*

Find whichever disk is your USB (e.g., I'd expect at least two disks to be displayed, one for the PCs hard drive and another for the USB (easy to spot as the USB is usually much smaller, e.g., if your USB is 16GB, then the size displayed from the list disk command will show DISK X - 16GB). Once you've identified the USB, use:

> *select disk X* (replace X with the disk number for the USB)
> *assign letter j:*

You'll now be reassured that J: is the USB, so any other letter must be something else!


*Progressing*

If you confirm the Boot folder found is the one you're after here, i.e., the boot folder inside the system partition (and not the USB one), then copy this using something such as:

> *xcopy Boot Boot.old /V /E /H /I*

Once this is done, try making use of the *bootrec /rebuildBCD *command.


----------



## Hbestw

I have the same error where I cannot boot, I cannot repair etc. However when searching in the *rededit*. It doesn't do anything, just keeps searching. I left it to search for around 5 minutes too. 

I know I shouldn't have, but I downloaded a windows 10 ISO and converted a USB to a bootable Windows 10 tool. When I tried booting through the USB I formatted the data on all of the drives, when I tried to continue booting the Windows 10 on any of the drives I was given the error '*We couldn't create a new partition or locate an existing one. For more information, see the Setup log files.*'.

I would really appreciate any help, would it help if I used another pc to completely format all of the storage drives, then try to install the operating system on one of the drives?


----------

